# Sno-ver Kill



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I love it. But I don’t care for the pattern in which the snow is dispersed. Kind of goes everywhere. I still love my Honda.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

csonni said:


> I love it. But I don’t care for the pattern in which the snow is dispersed. Kind of goes everywhere. I still love my Honda.
> 
> https://youtu.be/eS_FNjH2kdA


Nice, I have got to learn how to weld! :crying:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm thinking the dispersal pattern might be cased by the chute not having any taper to it but it is a nice build and gets the job done for him


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

ikjhb


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

A welder is just a man's version of a woman's crafting glue gun. :devil:

If you lower the engine RPM a little do you get a more focused discharge ? Just wondering if maybe you're driving the auger a little to fast.

Great vision and carry through. Just sorry for your son when he falls through the trampoline (you took his spring :surprise.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

csonni said:


> I love it. But I don’t care for the pattern in which the snow is dispersed. Kind of goes everywhere.


Looks like its wind doing that, combined with dry powdery snow.
On a still day, the plume would probably be more compact.

Scot


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I like it!. Just wondering how it is to turn around. Thats a lot of overhang.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> A welder is just a man's version of a woman's crafting glue gun. :devil:
> .


Yep that's what we do, just glue the metal. Love it!


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

csonni said:


> I love it. But I don’t care for the pattern in which the snow is dispersed. Kind of goes everywhere. I still love my Honda.
> 
> https://youtu.be/eS_FNjH2kdA


I can see it now: 'Snow Blower Wars'. Coming this Fall on The Discovery Channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

csonni said:


> I love it. But I don’t care for the pattern in which the snow is dispersed. Kind of goes everywhere. I still love my Honda. ]


That’s awesome!!!


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Thats an interesting build. I'm not convinced its got the HP to bucket size ratio right, but I suppose it depends on local snowfall.

It throws farther than my neighbors machines, but sprays just as much. I don't see how distance helps much if its just going to fly everywhere. You can't send it all across a wide driveway with some obstruction on one side without blowing it twice. Honda appears to have that part down.


----------

